# Not at fault accident with no rideshare insurance



## Alex81 (Nov 11, 2017)

hi so one week in driving with Uber I got rear ended with a passenger in the car. I was new and unexperienced so wasn't sure how to go upon the situation.
Cops came and filed a report with my geico[didnt give them my Uber insurance). At the end of the the report I forgot to tell them i driver Uber (which he didn't care about it seemed) he just wanted the passenger info so he got his info.

I thought I was home free because I was not at fault and the damages were very minimal. until I did a little research about what can happen to drivers who are driving with Uber without the proper rideshare insurance and when I file the claim, Geico will probably ask if I was doing rideshare.

I haven't called them yet but wondering what I should tell them? Tell them that I haven't changed to their rideshare policy yet, or it Won't even matter because my insurance won't be paying for any damages. Thank you in advance for all the input. Really appreciate it


Update-the insurance company of the guy who rear ended me called me and told me to get a repair estimate through their progressive shop or through pictures and will cover up to 10,000 in damages and any more than that I will have to go with my insurance. Should I call my insurance company?


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Alex81 said:


> hi so one week in driving with Uber I got rear ended with a passenger in the car. I was new and unexperienced so wasn't sure how to go upon the situation.
> Cops came and filed a report with my geico[didnt give them my Uber insurance). At the end of the the report I forgot to tell them i driver Uber (which he didn't care about it seemed) he just wanted the passenger info so he got his info.
> 
> I thought I was home free because I was not at fault and the damages were very minimal. until I did a little research about what can happen to drivers who are driving with Uber without the proper rideshare insurance and when I file the claim, Geico will probably ask if I was doing rideshare.
> ...


After-the-fact is too late. All you can do now is hope this doesn't cost more than cost getting a car fixed. Oh, and get the proper insurance in place.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

No, you don’t need to tell them anything. You were rear ended which caused a bit of shock.

The officer who took px info may also be a fail safe as this information was something he did not add to report.

If you were rear ended other person will be close to 100% at fault, he knows it and report must show it.

If officer did not include this in report which is what insurance will follow, then you can address later only if asked saying I thought officer included in report.

I doubt you will be asked if you were ubering, if so don’t lie.

Three monkeys, especially one w hands over mouth.

Oh yeah if they call you don’t ask about adding rideshsre insurance yet


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> No, you don't need to tell them anything. You were rear ended which caused a bit of shock.
> 
> The officer who took px info may also be a fail safe as this information was something he did not add to report.
> 
> ...


Just wondering - If you had kids, and they lied to you, would you be ok with that? Imagine you come home from vacation and your car is there in the garage with a huge dent or scratch. You ask you kid and they lie or hide the information you need to figure it out. Will you then just chalk it up and move on? "Ok son, you don't know how that happened. Wanna go for ice cream?"


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

pismire said:


> Just wondering - If you had kids, and they lied to you, would you be ok with that? Imagine you come home from vacation and your car is there in the garage with a huge dent or scratch. You ask you kid and they lie or hide the information you need to figure it out. Will you then just chalk it up and move on? "Ok son, you don't know how that happened. Wanna go for ice cream?"


Last line of my post, if asked don't lie.

This guy is saying he was rear ended and therefore it's the other drivers issue.

He deserves to have his car fixed and there was nothing preventative he could have done if other car hit him from behind.

Rear end axxidents are pretty cut and dry, no need to complicate matters unless they are addressed.

If you look at your insurance Card there is a line that says "admit nothing no matter who is at fault" in other words the insurance is saying stfu w regard to accidents in general.


----------



## Alex81 (Nov 11, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> No, you don't need to tell them anything. You were rear ended which caused a bit of shock.
> 
> The officer who took px info may also be a fail safe as this information was something he did not add to report.
> 
> ...


So I shouldn't tell MY Geico insurance anything?

If the officer didn't ask what in the report?

And why not add rideshare insurance yet?
Wanted to start driving again cause at is still drivable and would want to be prepared for next time
Sorry new to this and a little paranoid



pismire said:


> After-the-fact is too late. All you can do now is hope this doesn't cost more than cost getting a car fixed. Oh, and get the proper insurance in place.


After the fact is too late for what? When I update my insurance I wonder if they will ask about any previous accidents


----------



## Bphelps (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm a licensed agent. You do NOT need to share that w geico. Also, rideshare is an endorsement, about $45 for 6 months in most states.


----------



## Alex81 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thank you BPhelps. You are a lifesaver


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Alex81 said:


> Should I call my insurance company?


That won't be necessary. I'm sure your pax suddenly developed severe back and neck pain and his ambulance chasing attorney will be contacting your insurance company along with Uber's insurance and the at fault driver's insurance. 
With Uber bragging for a few years now that they're the most successful startup in history and worth over $50 billion I'm sure that everybody wants a slice of that pie.


----------

